# calculation of finger joints



## berniep (May 11, 2009)

G'Day All

Have made a jig to cut 8mm finger joints and am sure I read somewhere there is an easy way to size your wood to a certain number of joints. e.g if I wanted to have 10 fingers how wide a piece of wood? Afraid its a long time since school and maths was never my strong point (come to think of it I spent more time wagging school on a milk boat). I am working on the principle the only stupid question is the one never asked. Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Bernie


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I am not sure but 10 x 8 = 80 then figure how wide a space Ya want between each finger and multiply that by 10or 12 depending on how many spaces are needed on end of fingers and add them together ,this should be what size Ya need ... unless I am figuring wrong or not understanding the Question ... Let me know & good luck


----------



## berniep (May 11, 2009)

G'Day Papawd

Thanks will try that out.

Cheers
Bernie


----------

